# Help picking light!!



## webwalker420 (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey guys, I ordered a light but I was looking at my order and I realized it was the wrong type.

I ordered a 400 watt MH light:

http://www.elights.com/40hpsplangro.html

With a HPS bulb on accident.

Needless to say I have to fix this order or cancel. Now I am looking at opinions for which lighting to use.

My grow space is 6 feet wide, 21 inches deep and 8 feet tall. I have been watchign temps in there and right now with no lights its between 72 and 78 degrees. I am not sure if a HPS will work with those temps...I need help ASAP!


----------



## Cole (Apr 9, 2008)

If I were you i would just completley cancel the order and then just make a new one right after. Hope this helps


----------



## webwalker420 (Apr 9, 2008)

Yea I can do that, but any suggestions on what to get instead??

500$ is my spending amount


----------



## Cole (Apr 9, 2008)

I would say go for a HPS but first you need to get your temp under control.
Use some of that $500 on a couple of fans or get a ventalation system


----------



## snuggles (Apr 9, 2008)

The 400 should be fine, remember you don't have any ventilation/fans running they will help. Plus with 500 you can get a cool tube or hood that helps with the heat. I would even say a 600 watt, except for the depth of your box kinda makes it tough. Order an HPS ballast and get an MH conversion bulb for veg and an HPS bulb for flower and your set. I'm sure you knew this but I thought I'd point it out just in case, plus it might help others with similar questions. Good luck!!!


----------



## webwalker420 (Apr 9, 2008)

Right now I have 110 CFM exhaust vent running in the ceiling and I also have a 4" intake duct coming in. I have been watchign temps in there with no plants or lighting yet ...and they are floating between 72 and 80.....that is why I am on the fence/rethinking my lighting situation. Will 400w HPS raise temps too much etc.

I am considering changing the 4" duct into 8". When I stand in the closet with doors closed, I can feel air being sucked in the bottom crack of the door because of the exhaust fan.


----------



## snuggles (Apr 9, 2008)

OK sorry didn't know ventilation was up.


----------



## webwalker420 (Apr 9, 2008)

Yea I turned it on the other day and have been letting it run and checking temps....how much do you suppose a 400w will raise temps? 

is a hood/air cooled almost needed for HID?


----------



## smokybear (Apr 9, 2008)

Where does your exhaust fan pump the air to? You may need to get a larger fan or make the intake larger. I think you should be ok with the 400 watt hps in there. You should cut your width in half for a 400 watt hps though. Maybe 3 to 3 and a half feet wide would be much better suited for a 400 watt. You would need 2 400 watt to cover that much area sufficiently. I would also keep the plants short due to your width restrictions. Just my thoughts. 

Keep us posted on what you decide to do. Take care and be safe.


----------



## webwalker420 (Apr 10, 2008)

smokybear said:
			
		

> Where does your exhaust fan pump the air to? You may need to get a larger fan or make the intake larger. I think you should be ok with the 400 watt hps in there. You should cut your width in half for a 400 watt hps though. Maybe 3 to 3 and a half feet wide would be much better suited for a 400 watt. You would need 2 400 watt to cover that much area sufficiently. I would also keep the plants short due to your width restrictions. Just my thoughts.
> 
> Keep us posted on what you decide to do. Take care and be safe.


 
It pumps air into my attic (4" duct coming off fan, into a couple feet of duct then ending in a 2 foot carbon scrubber)

The width is just so you have the size of the entire closet. I am going to be growing 3-4 plants only, enough to fit side by side under the light. I will probably grab a flouroscent or two to stick on the sides (vertical). I wish I had a bit more depth but I am stuck with what I have. My main concern right now is the heat. 

Do you think if I double the intake duct to 8" it would help enough? My only other option I can think of is to add an inline cooling fan and seperate duct to vent the light into attic as well. My problem with that is where do I get the air from for that intake. I can't just grab it from the attic....where I live it gets way to hot to use normal attic air. My current intake is cut right into my AC duct work...and I don't want to put another duct/splice in there so close to my current one.

I am going to order this:

http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=47981

With the 6" cool tube.


----------



## sweetnug (Apr 10, 2008)

If you can't get a good intake just get co2.  Thats the best way to go.  Aircooling the light would help A LOT. Go for 2 250s side by side that would cover that whole area much better.  It would be more efficient as well if its possible just a thought


----------



## smokybear (Apr 10, 2008)

You could get the cooled hood. As bad as you hate too, you may want to cut into your a/c duct and route the air into the attic. That would most likely take care of your ventilation. I think that's the best route to take. Just my thoughts. Keep us posted on what you decide to do. Take care and be safe.


----------



## webwalker420 (Apr 10, 2008)

Ok well I found a few things out.

First...the temp in the closet is 5" cooler then my average house temp. So its definatley being vented decently. However once I put the lights in, I think it might be too hot so I have come up with a plan.

1.) I am going to replace my 110 CFM with a 290 CFM. I found one that is only .5 sones louder, current one is 1.5, new one is 2.0 !! Thats alot more air exhaust for only a tiny bit more sound.

2.) I am going to take the 4" intake duct out and put in 8" duct instead. This will double the size of the intake and should help.

If doing these 2 things doesn't help enough, I will be forced to look at venting the light/reflector directly but that will be last resort (getting sick of cutting holes in my ceiling).

I am a bit impatient to get this going, especially since my seeds arrived yesterday but I guess it will be another week before I can start growing since I have to make all these changes!


----------



## sweetnug (Apr 10, 2008)

Co2!!!!!!


----------



## webwalker420 (Apr 10, 2008)

sweetnug said:
			
		

> Co2!!!!!!


lol I am staying away from Co2. This is my first grow and I need to get the basics down...


----------



## sweetnug (Apr 10, 2008)

CO2 means no intake.  Thats all.  It doesn't take a pro at all!!  Bigger buds tho.


----------



## thc is good for me (Apr 10, 2008)

Yea i am on my first grow and i have made a co2 tank setup all you have to buy is  a co2 tank and a co2 injections system they cost about $150 and the tank costs about $50. you can get way bigger buds with co2 but i understand it is a little bit of $


----------



## smokybear (Apr 10, 2008)

That should be more than enough my friend. The adjustments you make will work just fine for what you have in mind. Get those seeds germinating as soon as possible. It will take a few days for the roots to poke through and then a couple more days for the seedling to emerge from the dirt so get them planted as soon as you can! Keep us posted on your progress. What strain did you decide to do? Take care and be safe.


----------



## Hick (Apr 10, 2008)

webwalker420 said:
			
		

> Ok well I found a few things out.
> 
> First...the temp in the closet is 5" cooler then my average house temp. So its definatley being vented decently. However once I put the lights in, I think it might be too hot so I have come up with a plan.
> 
> ...


Hmmm.. where is your intake getting air?
It sounds like your intake is pulling already, warmed air. If you could possibly access a cooler source.. /??
  Placeing your ballast outside of the closet will help, once you've installed the hps.


----------



## webwalker420 (Apr 10, 2008)

Strain is NLxBigbud.


The intake air is coming from a 4" duct that is tapped directly into my house's AC insulation/ductwork.

Follow the link for a pic of the closet with intake/fan:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=54944&d=1207684518


----------



## smokybear (Apr 10, 2008)

I've heard good things about both of those strains so I'm sure you will be happy with the results. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------

